# TT involved in road rage!



## MO-TT (Feb 20, 2014)

Found this on YouTube thought I'd share it with you!






Nice TT too, anyone from forum?


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Insignia driver was well in the wrong. There is now way in hell i would have launched my TT up the curb like that though. Fair play for him keeping him behind though as drivers like the insignia driver do my nut in.


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Wow, I'm afraid I let people like that overtake me. I hate people driving too close behind even when they are not being aggressive.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Pugwash69 said:


> Wow, I'm afraid I let people like that overtake me. I hate people driving too close behind even when they are not being aggressive.


 Didn't see it but I always let people pass that get too close as sometimes if you don't they put their blue lights on!


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

I had a guy in a high specked insignia do something very similar to that to me, only it was on a dual carriageway near me, tried to very dangerously undertake me at high speed, christ it was quick too, he was nearly touching my bumper and screaming at me because i closed him in, wouldnt let him pass! on the straights i pulled away from him but struggled, not sure what it was but it was all chromed up, on the bends he would have left me  i drove the poor old TT within an inch of its life to stop him :lol: , stupid on my behalf really! Is it worth it!!


----------



## bigdodge (Apr 22, 2012)

Yeah the Insignia driver was in the wrong but maybe he didn't know that the road would end like that. If I was driving the TT I would just let him go rather than risking getting in a smash. So both drivers are bad or perhaps inconsiderate a better way to put it.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

They were both driving like idiots. The Insignia was in the wrong lane, but the TT driver caused the near accident by accelerating to stop them cutting in.

Maybe next time they'll think twice before trying to stop other drivers doing things they disagree with...


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Ditto. Nice colour orange, but I think the TT driver's a bit of an idiot for accelerating to block the Vectra from pulling in in front of them - why antagonise the idiot woman? If the Vectra driver's in such a rush to get to the scene of their accident let them go and get on with it and don't involve yourself.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Not worth either getting your car damaged or worse, having some nutjob get out and start a fight / stab you / whatever

Just let them go and hopefully karma or plod will get them.

Hopefully the girl who posted the video has sent it to plod.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

i would go on the grass to avoid someone hitting me but not to stop them stealing a few yards of road,,,,,, sure they were not nice people and hopefully plod will be interviewing them.. dash cam comes in handy again..


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Annoying though it is when these aggressive drivers cut in on you like that, accelerating to close the gap just results in you driving too close to the vehicle in front. The driver has already proved him or her self to be potentially dangerous and reckless, so why risk damage to your car and possible injury by lowering yourself to their level ?

These people are seriously bad drivers who either don't realise the hazard they are to themselves and everyone else or they just don't care. Be better than that - let them get on with it.


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

bigdodge said:


> Yeah the Insignia driver was in the wrong but maybe he didn't know that the road would end like that.


Did you watch the whole video? A few seconds later he tried to muscle his way past a second time?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

What an absolute douchebag.....I;d have got out the car if that were me.......urgh people!

J
xx


----------



## jiver (Jul 12, 2014)

wasn't impressed with any of em to be honest.

it is possible the Insignia driver didn't know it was a right turn only lane, we didn't see any lane markings til the end.
not impressed with the TT driver accelerating to cut the Insignia off.
and the girlfriend ran the red light as well :roll:


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

jiver said:


> wasn't impressed with any of em to be honest.
> 
> it is possible the Insignia driver didn't know it was a right turn only lane, we didn't see any lane markings til the end.
> not impressed with the TT driver accelerating to cut the Insignia off.
> and the girlfriend ran the red light as well :roll:


The girlfriend went through on green. The red light applied to traffic in the right hand lane only. I agree that the other two were as bad as each other though. The TT driver managed to turn what should have just been a minor irritation into a near accident through some pretty terrible driving and decision making.


----------



## RSSTT (May 30, 2014)

I tend to avoid any kind of bother where possible.

If I were the TT driver I would let the tosser go for it and not bother sticking my car up onto a grass verge. What was achieved by the TT driver? Fk all. The Insignia driver won't learn from it, the TT is damaged.

You always find idiots doing these things on the road. For the sake of a cars length advantage up the road I would have just let them go. If the TT hadn't have accelerated none of that would have happened.

Now I'm not saying what the Insignia driver did was acceptable, it was bang out of order, but Karma will catch up with him/her at some point so no point putting your own car or self in danger of damage.

My 2.p


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

I would try and stop people pushing in on me like that but would never endanger the car like that and never bounce up the kerb... I certainly would have been informing him of what a pr1ck he was being and would have gpt out to tell him. I hate atupid people like that... even giving the Insignia the benifit of the doubt that they were accidentally in the wrong lane and trying to get back in, in that situation they should have kust turned as there wasnt space to pull in. Plus of you are going to do something like that you need to pick your target... ie a Peugeot driver leaving a big gap, not a broght orange, obviously modified TT...


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Easy one for me...

In the TT, let him go so not worth it.

In the Van, iceberg straight ahead mantain speed straight ahead bye bye side of his car.....

BUT then I would have got out murdered them all found their wallets, gone to their homes and killed their whole family.

If a jobs worth doing .......


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

jamman said:


> Easy one for me...
> 
> In the TT, let him go so not worth it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

The trick in these situations is not to take it personally.

I used to get mad as hell with people tailgating etc but as soon as you let them go and you watch them go straight up the backside of the next person in line then you realise it's not a personal attack - that's just how they drive cos they are a wanker and don't know better.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Matt B said:


> The trick in these situations is not to take it personally.
> 
> I used to get mad as hell with people tailgating etc but as soon as you let them go and you watch them go straight up the backside of the next person in line then you realise it's not a personal attack - that's just how they drive cos they are a wanker and don't know better.


or just tap the brakes a little bit and they soon back off  Had someone up my arse going down the A4 in slough the other day, he was in a micra, tapped the breaks he backed off and flashed me, at a set of lights he was up beside me, he was shouting at me, so I put the window down and politely told him that he should keep a reasonable distance incase of an emergency stop.....otherwise he would be joining me in the back......he soon shut up and shut his window so I smiled and stuck my thumb up at him lol

J
xx


----------



## jiver (Jul 12, 2014)

Spandex said:


> jiver said:
> 
> 
> > wasn't impressed with any of em to be honest.
> ...


my bad.  
missed that.
bl**dy foreign road rules/layouts :roll:

am a bit sensitive to road indications here in Perth - they are a shocker. if you are new to the area/road you are done for.
for instance, right turn only lane? will only be painted on the road at the last minute, so you can't see it if it is raining or heavy traffic.
road sign indicating exit ramp destination? at the exit ramp! not well before hand so you can be in the correct lane.


----------



## jiver (Jul 12, 2014)

Lollypop86 said:


> or just tap the brakes a little bit and they soon back off  Had someone up my arse going down the A4 in slough the other day, he was in a micra, tapped the breaks he backed off and flashed me, at a set of lights he was up beside me, he was shouting at me, so I put the window down and politely told him that he should keep a reasonable distance incase of an emergency stop.....otherwise he would be joining me in the back......he soon shut up and shut his window so I smiled and stuck my thumb up at him lol
> 
> J
> xx


I did that on the freeway here a while back. doing 100kmh/60mph.
tapped the brakes to give the tailgater the msg. 
woman behind freaked out waving her hands about.
then came up alongside of me....
... and apologised


----------



## manikm (Feb 17, 2014)

Haha both idiots but more so the grey motor

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

I would never tap the brake and risk someone hitting the back of me! i sometimes brake very gently and may reduce from 60 to 20mph if someone is really getting on my nerves but wouldnt risk them not paying attention and damaging the car as a result.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

firediamonduk said:


> I would never tap the brake and risk someone hitting the back of me! i sometimes brake very gently and may reduce from 60 to 20mph if someone is really getting on my nerves but wouldnt risk them not paying attention and damaging the car as a result.


Just a tap should be ok, I've done it plenty of times....even after trying the old trick of slowing right down first lol  some people are douchebags

J
xx


----------



## TomBorehamUK (Feb 2, 2014)

http://www.carthrottle.com/this-road-ra ... e-a-point/

Made it to car throttle and splitter scuffers on Facebook :lol:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

I don't get this whole road rage / hollier than thou thing,, if someone is on my rear bumper I move over and let them past,,,,,end of :roll:,,,,,,,,,,, if someone tries the brake test thing I try to slip past on the inside,,, that really pisses them off !!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

jiver said:


> wasn't impressed with any of em to be honest.
> 
> it is possible the Insignia driver didn't know it was a right turn only lane, we didn't see any lane markings til the end.
> not impressed with the TT driver accelerating to cut the Insignia off.
> and the girlfriend ran the red light as well :roll:


The insignia driver you have been looking at the lights, they ran the red, the girlfriend went through on green.

I'd have been very pissed but I'd don't think I'd have risked my car for that kind of idiot.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

firediamonduk said:


> I would never tap the brake and risk someone hitting the back of me! i sometimes brake very gently and may reduce from 60 to 20mph if someone is really getting on my nerves but wouldnt risk them not paying attention and damaging the car as a result.


Don't actually put any pressure on the pedal, just rest your foot on it so brake lights come on (try it when stationary to see how easy it is to get lights on) I do this and hit the loud pedal with my right foot at the same time.


----------



## pr1nc3ss (Feb 27, 2012)

Just woke up to loads of tags on fb asking if it was me :lol: guess the bumblebee does look orange in some light. I wouldn't have drove up the kerb, wouldn't do that for anybody.


----------



## nilanth (Mar 30, 2007)

jamman said:


> Easy one for me...
> 
> In the TT, let him go so not worth it.
> 
> ...


If there was money in the wallets would you have taken it?

Just trying to figure on a scale of 1 to 10 how psychotic you are?

You maybe an 11 :lol:


----------



## Warranty_Void (Aug 12, 2014)

To often this kinda things happens these days, I can get very annoyed at other road users at time but the guy in the Orange TT took it to far. As others have said doing damage to your own car or getting into a fight, getting stabbed ect not worth it.

When I've driven sheds in the past I'd just give them a gentle nudge


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

Vauxhall driver was in the wrong lane and went through red light. Retarded cant bucket of the highest order.


----------



## prop135 (Aug 8, 2011)

Outside the m25 I almost always let them go, it's just not worth the damage. Weirdly though when in London I seem to lose all tolerance with what I consider stupid drivers (I.e. everyone else on the road) I was significantly worse in my £100 A6. I have to really think about my driving when in London now to avoid these kind of situations.


----------



## drsqueggy (Aug 17, 2014)

I watched this and thought that all the people involved are idiots, then I was pissed off that I wasted a couple of minutes of my life watching it.


----------



## Skid Mark (Oct 28, 2013)

drsqueggy said:


> I watched this and thought that all the people involved are idiots, then I was pissed off that I wasted a couple of minutes of my life watching it.


+1

I know the stretch of road it was filmed on, queue jumping happens all the time :evil:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Skid Mark said:


> drsqueggy said:
> 
> 
> > I watched this and thought that all the people involved are idiots, then I was pissed off that I wasted a couple of minutes of my life watching it.
> ...


Yes, that stretch is always backed up with queueing traffic. Some people are far too important to wait like the rest of us. :x


----------

